# Where to catch crawdads at deer creek res



## mspear (Jan 8, 2016)

The kiddos want to catch crawdads but our usual spot (strawberry res) is going to be a little too cold this weekend. We live very close to deer creek res but we've never tried for crawdad there.
Are there any particularly good sections at Deer creek res to catch crawdads?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Vernon reservoir and Grantsville reservoir in the west desert usually have plenty. Should be warmer weather to


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have set out my traps while fishing the last few trips at Deer Creek and have caught a total of three bugs. I wouldn't think it's worth the time but maybe there are spots out there that hold them.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

We went to Deer Creek in late July and it was very slow--caught 4-5 with nets in 3 hours (nothing in the traps or on the lines). 

My brother in law went a couple of weeks later to Strawberry and caught tons (and they were big). 

I know August and September are better months than July, but I didn't have much success at Deer Creek.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Strawberry Reservoir is the place


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I know I'm a bit late to the show, but the reason Deer Creek is not a great place for 'dads and Strawberry is, is that Strawberry is a trout-based fishery. Deer Creek, on the other hand does have trout, but they have large and smallmouth bass and crappie. These three species eat a lot of the crawdads. 

Also, I've heard that the Grantsville Resv has more 'dads than the Berry for the size of it. I think I read that on here from somebody who was into SCUBA.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

AF CYN said:


> We went to Deer Creek in late July and it was very slow--caught 4-5 with nets in 3 hours (nothing in the traps or on the lines).
> 
> My brother in law went a couple of weeks later to Strawberry and caught tons (and they were big).
> 
> I know August and September are better months than July, but I didn't have much success at Deer Creek.


... tagging this for future reference ... when the snow melts in springtime.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Narient said:


> I know I'm a bit late to the show, but the reason Deer Creek is not a great place for 'dads and Strawberry is, is that Strawberry is a trout-based fishery. Deer Creek, on the other hand does have trout, but they have large and smallmouth bass and crappie. These three species eat a lot of the crawdads.
> 
> Also, I've heard that the Grantsville Resv has more 'dads than the Berry for the size of it. I think I read that on here from somebody who was into SCUBA.


We tried Grantsville a couple of years ago and got nothing... but I hear that there are plenty there


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Used to get a ton at Scofield like 20 years ago. Agree that a little further drive from Deer Creek to Strawberry would be wise.

.


----------

